# Today on RO



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome to the March 28th 2008 Today on RO thread. 

So as some of you may have read our dear Silvie A.K.A.Phinnsmommy needs a little break and I will be helping out with them. Take care Silvie get back soon.

Ok so let's see what is going on today.....

JenniferCameron got a new  new bunny can it get any better than a new bunny?

Amy A.K.A. undergunfirecould use some help with New Flooring ideas.

Weetwoo_89A.K.A Rae is back with a new rescue

Ainaposted this work of art.


Thumpers_Momwill be moving soon


BlueSkyAcresRabbitryguessed right about the bunnies in yesterdays RO. Those little babies are Attores61472 babies, RS& Zin.



*Check out theses blogs. I think they need to be updated how about you?*

Devon and Amber in '08 

Diana's Zoo 2008 

Sooty Buns and Humperella

Keiran's and Macey's Blog 2008

Bunny Bonanza Blog 

Also these two:

Aiden "The Brat"

*&*

Bunnies R US

*Than shameless plug....*

Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2008 

Now Ask Jade Icingcome on ya know you want to ask me something.

Jordiwes, Gentle Giants, Crystalball, Sayuri, Luna21 and Luvmyzoocrew Pregnancy Watch Jordiewes posted a picture of her sweet baby! Go check this cuttie out!

Read this Aren't animals the nicest folks?but be warned it will make you a little misty eyed. 


Now who could this sweet bun belong to....


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2008)

Did I put to much?:biggrin2:


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 28, 2008)

It's Drizzle! lalena2148 's bunny.:biggrin2:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 28, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Did I put to much?:biggrin2:



*Nope, I think you did great!*

*Except, my blog doesn't need to be updated! I posted pictures last, it's up to the people to respond now...*

:biggrin2:

*I do have some rat pictures to put up, though.*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 28, 2008)

Great job Ali! I think it's good to have more stuff that people can just sort of glance and get an idea of what is going on today. That's the thought behind the threads!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 28, 2008)

Really good job Ali....you did great.

Peg


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 28, 2008)

It looks awesome! I like all the things you included.


----------



## JimD (Mar 28, 2008)

:great:nice job!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 28, 2008)

Great job. Thanks for telling me i need to update,lol. I have to take some pics now, thanks!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 28, 2008)

*I want Rocky pictures!*

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Did I put to much?:biggrin2:
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 28, 2008)

*YES! I love Drizzle!*

*kellyjade wrote: *


> It's Drizzle! lalena2148 's bunny.:biggrin2:


----------



## bunnydude (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome job!

I've actually got some photos lying around, so I'll try to upload them tonight:biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 28, 2008)

oops i put it in the wrong Today on RO thread but:

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY TONY!!

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28184&forum_id=6&page=2


----------



## Haley (Mar 28, 2008)

Haha I did the same thing and posted in the wrong thread! Try again:

I also wanted to add that Jan (Luvabun) and her bunnies Pernod and Shadow are flying out of Heathrow today to their new home in Edmonton!

Its a long flight so lets all pray they made it safely. :bunnyangel:


----------



## Atorres61472 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok I updated and added some pics I been havin too much bunny fun lol


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww...that's my Drizzle! Good job!


----------

